# Arctic weapons in 1950?



## DuKane (Sep 10, 2013)

Would any of you gun enthusiasts happen to know if the US military issued either specific or modified guns back in 1950, 
[rifles, handguns or machine guns], for use in cold weather climates? 
I'm thinking of Alaska or the Arctic.

Thanks


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 10, 2013)

The U.S. actually has an elite group of Inuit Indians that are soldiers in the arctic.  

United States Army Alaska - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My father was stationed at Fort Richardson, Alaska when he was in the Army.

Here is a good video to watch as well if you get a chance:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uG8rzcWEVw0


----------



## egpenny (Sep 11, 2013)

Plug  "Artic Weapons 1950" into a search engine and watch the video of the old news clip about an artic mission circa that era.  Might give you some helpful information.  Sounded to me like they had regular weapons and just wiped the oil off because oil freezes.  I didn't watch the whole thing.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 11, 2013)

I would expect weapons to be lubricated with graphite powder or grease in extreme conditions.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2013)

Bloggsworth said:


> I would expect weapons to be lubricated with graphite powder or grease in extreme conditions.


 Ha! My first thoughts were of the Soviets' dead of winter counter-attack using fish-oil.


----------



## mg357 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am a student of military weapons and i can honestly say that there were no special weapons for use in the artic back in 1950 there were special lubricants and cleaning oils to keep the weapons from freezing in artic conditions. Also there were special devices that were fitted to the trigger housing of M1 Garand rifles and all the shooter would need to do was squeeze the device and the rifle would fire.


----------

